# VERY windy up on Lookout Mtn today . .



## MCG DAWG (Oct 16, 2004)

. . in Dade county.  Tree stand was rockin' and rollin' this morning.  Wind slacked off a little but I'm down here in Ringgold watching the Dawgs.  Hope conditions are better when I get back up there.

Found our first rub today and it wasn't there on Monday when I was up there last.  Found some LARGE split toe tracks so there's at least one shooter up there.

Some idiot at the Krystal shot a 6 inch spike and he had it strapped up on his truck so everyone could see it.  Why can't anyone around here let a small deer walk?


----------



## Ga-Spur (Oct 16, 2004)

I think we have a regulation for that situation don't we.


----------

